# New forum sponsor



## ShadsTrains (Dec 27, 2007)

Please help me in welcoming One to Twenty Point Me as a sponsor of the rolling stock forum.  I must apologise to Dan, it took a lot longer to get the ad up than we had planned.  With server crashes and aa busy hectic schedule, I could never get the time to get it done.  I did so tonight.  Perfect timing too as it seems as he has also announced the sponsorship on his site.

Thanks for your support Dan!  Your blog is a great read for all insterested in 1:20.3 models..


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Welcome aboard Durango!! Glad to have ya!


----------



## Joe Johnson (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Dan !!!!     

I visit your site every day !


----------



## Dougald (Jan 2, 2008)

Welcome Durango Dan ... I too check your site for all the latest 1:20.3 news. 

Regards ... Doug


----------



## pimanjc (Jan 2, 2008)

Dan,
Thanks for helping to make a great train forum even greater.
JimC.


----------



## audi84 (Jan 13, 2008)

Welcome aboard, Dan   The more the merrier !!!

Noel Thomas    aka audi84


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Good to see you hear, Dan. I visit your site as often as I do here. I'm a recent convert to 1/20.3!


----------



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

Welcome! I read your blogs religiously. I'm not sure how you find out the true scoop so often, but I'm glad! I like your fair evaluations. Thanks for sponsoring!


----------



## Crosshead (Feb 20, 2008)

Welcome Dan! 

What an overnight sensation your site has become! I too am a daily visitor... often several times daily just to see "What's New!" I admire your dedication to keeping two fingers on the pulse of 1:20.3, your willingness to explore the world of narrow gauge outside your own Colorado interests, and your courage in taking on some of the tougher issues that inevitably come with this hobby. And now you're helping promote this site, which if you want to talk about the "good of the hobby" puts folks from all walks of life, areas of expertise, and points of view to discuss, share ideas, and voice ideas and opinions. 

Three cheers! I hope the rest of MLS will join me in spreading the word.... Read it First at 120pointme.blogspot.com ! All the news that's fit to print..... and enough rumors to be interesting, particularly when they prove to be true. I dunno who your sources are, but you have better information than the official outlets ... anyone in 1:20.3 needs to have you on RSS feed, and a news ticker! 

You know, though: Even the Bach-Man, the original "Mystery Man" of model trains has a cartoon. You need a mascot or something! 

Rick C.


----------



## traindude109 (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Dan! I check your site daily for updates. Your doing an awesome job, keep it up!


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

Welcome to MLS!! It's great to have you here!! Your blog site is bookmarked in my "favorites" right beside MLS!


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Welcome Dan!

By the way, can you send me a picture of yourself? Bachmann has offered me $500 for it! 

Regards, Greg


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Welcome Dan, I too visit your site at least once a week. Jerry


----------



## Crosshead (Feb 20, 2008)

Geez, $500.00? I'd at least hold out for a free locomotive. Since I have my 453, it'd have to be whatever locomotive is next. 

Of course, you'll want to wait until you read about it on http://120pointme.blogspot.com so you'll know what might actually be coming before you sell him out for it. And, then you'd have to wait a little longer, so you'd know about the varous problems with it and how to solve them. 

Hey, maybe you could just tell Bachmann to send you the locomotive, and when they ask for the picture, tell them to "anticipate!" 

(And yeah, all in fun.  I'm sure Gregg is like the rest of us, and wouldn't do it even if we DID know who Dan was...)

Besides which, isn't there a Durango in England someplace?  From the various clues on his site, I'm betting Dan takes tea twice a day and sings different words to "My Country 'tis of Thee!"  I've heard each of his posts has a clue to who he is hidden it it.... if only people can spot it.  Kind of a "Where's Waldo" for modelers!

Rick C.


----------



## Jim Francis (Dec 29, 2007)

Welcome Dan!

Thanks for becoming an MLS forum sponser!

I too read your blog every day and look forward to your posts on "what's new" or "what's rumored".

Thanks again,

Jim


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Greg Elmassian on 02/21/2008 10:15 PM
Welcome Dan!

By the way, can you send me a picture of yourself? Bachmann has offered me $500 for it! 

Regards, Greg


I had one of him.  Here it is.  Who do I send it to to get my money?


----------

